# How many cups should we feed?



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

It's Chuck and Ashley with the 5 month old Vizsla puppy. 

Question: We currently feed him 1 cup / 3 times daily of Holistic Select Puppy. If we switch to Orijen, do we feed the same amount?

Our breeder likes to feed puppy until 9-12 months; some breeders feed Adult after 6 months.

When should we go down to two cups per day?

Suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't feed the same amount of Orijen at first. Maybe half the original amount so like 3/4 cup twice daily for a few days. If your dog handles it just fine, then you can add in more if you need to. I'm pretty sure that the "adult" formulas of Orijen are formulated for "all life stages" which means that it is essentially puppy food...someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the "adult" formulas of Orijen are formulated for "all life stages" which means that it is essentially puppy food...someone correct me if I'm wrong on that.


Orijen states their adult foods to be "BIOLOGICALLY APPROPRIATE FOR ADULT DOGS OF ALL BREEDS"(sorry caps, copy/paste from their site)

Then again, Evo claims the same and I've seen plenty of puppies (even large breed) do just fine on it. 

Feeding our dogs does NOT need to be as technical as pet for companies make it out to be.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

chuckNashley said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's Chuck and Ashley with the 5 month old Vizsla puppy.
> 
> ...


chances are decent you will need to feed less, but you might as well keep feeding 1 cup 3x/day, keep an eye on his body condition, then adjust as needed. if he starts looking too heavy, cup back by 1/2 cup a day for a week and so on and so on.

id consider orijen a true all life stages food, and the only grainless food i would say that about

EVO is so unsuitable for the growing needs of large breed pups its not worth considering.
TOTW call itself all life stages (yes, by simplistic AAFCO standards), but the Ca levels in it also arent indicated for large breed pups. they are not crazy high, but high enough as to not be worth risking using for non adult large breeds.


----------

